# William Montgomery co



## Montgomery Harwar (Aug 4, 2015)

Based on this thread  i learned about some family who owned the boats Grace Harwar and Eva Montgomery. Both were built for William Montgomery of London who was in charge of a shipping company that dealt in south american goods in the late 19th century. I can't find anything out about him or the company online though. Any ideas where I could look?


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

On behalf of the 'SN Moderating Team', welcome aboard Montgomery.

Hopefully, someone will be able to help with the information you are seeking. Good luck (Thumb)


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

He might have been an Ulsterman........

geoff


----------



## Montgomery Harwar (Aug 4, 2015)

His Dad was minister of the church of scotland and he lived in peebles so i don't think so


----------

